# optical sound or logitech,creative pc speaker system



## baka101 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi

I can't decide what road I should go download to choose a speaker system for my Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series it has a Optical output it also has ports for computer 5.1+ speaker system. So my question is should I get a onkyo tx-sr501 then run optical out from x-fi into optical in of onkyo tx-sr501, but I hear some reports about not getting full 5.1+ surround with Optical usually just only two speakers working. 

Or should I choose to get a logitech or creative analog speaker system but really I want digital sound but all the pc speaker system I find are usually only analog.

So any help is great 

Thanks


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Me,... I'd go the Onkyo route with some good bookshelf speakers. Some of the computer 5.1 systems are ok but they really don't compare to a receiver and good bookshelf's.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome to the froum :wave:



baka101 said:


> ... my question is should I get a onkyo tx-sr501 then run optical out from x-fi into optical in of onkyo tx-sr501, but I hear some reports about not getting full 5.1+ surround with Optical usually just only two speakers working.


I also agree to go with Onkyo and bookshelf speakers, if you get only two speakers to play when using a 5.1 source, probably it will have to do with the set up :huh:


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Any results on your question? What did you end up with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

